# Maxolen #32 Super All Purpose Cleaner



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Maxolen #32 Super All Purpose Cleaner - APC

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Remove those stubborn coffee, oil, blood, dirt stains away use our great smelling, low foaming cleaner which offers a blend of surface-active ingredients and deodorising agents which "deep clean" your upholstery with the minimum of effort on your part! The easy to use, spray and wipe formula can be used to clean:

Synthetic fabric upholstery, Carpets, Roof linings, Vinyls, Soft tops, Plastics this is a true multi purpose cleaner. (For use on lighter fabrics use Maxolen Universal Cleaner)

Use it as a cleaner in the car, home, caravan, motor home, boat, aircraft etc.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 Ford Mondeo Mk3 (All interior plastics)

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

My first impressions upon opening the bottle were very good. Maxolen's APC smells of bubblegum/fruit and this makes it very pleasant to work with, unlike a lot of other APC's which can smell of Ammonia/Strong chemicals. Here is a picture of the sample bottle:










Again, as per my other reviews of Maxolens products, The clear labels which telly you everything the product can be sued for, different dilutions etc. is a very good layout, no fancy labels here, just a focus on good products.

For this test I cleaned all the plastics on the inside of my mondeo, but for photographing purposes I focused on the drivers door card (however my comments are based on an extensive test throughout the entire car ). here is the door card as I came to it:










Quite filthy, and not been cleaned in a number of weeks  (its also worth pointing out now, this door card has a lot of scuffs in it from catching my trainer on it when I get out in tight spaces, these would not clean out with ANY apc, so they are in the afters, but are not dirty marks :thumb

The whole door card was sprayed with product, and also a light mist onto my MF (I used costco's Eurow MF for this test, as I use them for all my APCs and it lets me compare fairly to my others ive used.) leaving this:










I then wiped over the full door card, and allowed the product to do its thing, before wiping any product left on with a dry part of the cloth. which left me with this:










as you can see still a slight damp patch in the door "pocket", and you can see the scuffs I mentioned clearly now. Other than that, the door card came up exceptionally well, all dust and dirt was removed from the door. I then went round the rest of the car cleaning with it, including door shuts, and It cleaned everything I threw at it. this is where the good smell comes into its own as the cleaner really is a pleasure to use, whilst still providing stong cleaning ability.

Finally here is a quick before and after of the dash, which was not dirty, but more just a fine layr of dust (I am also reviewing Maxolens trim dressing, so needed to clean all surfaces in preparation for this):










And after:










*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

In short, A highly impressive cleaner that dealt well with everything I threw at it, smells great, works great, and leaves a nice finish on plastics, what more could you want?

Super APC retails for £9.99 per 500ml, which is a reasonable price to pay, when you consider how good it works, and how good it smells. Im so Impressed I can definately say it will be finding its way into my set list of products in the next week or two.

Thank you goes to to Pat at Maxolen for supplying this product for reviewing.

Thanks For Reading :thumb:


----------

